# what plays .wmv files?



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

What plays .wmv files?


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

wmv = windows media video Windows media player for mac plays them and VLC does too. I would go with VLC.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

VLC:
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

Windows Media Player:
http://www.microsoft.com/mac/downlo...inmp_osx.xml&secid=80&ssid=8&flgnosysreq=True


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Flip 4 Mac
Uses QT, so it works well.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

There is nothing native that will play .wmv's??


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

VNJ85 - What do you mean by native? All the applications named are Mac OS X applications. If you're looking for something made by Apple there are none.

As audiodan said Flip4Mac will allow you to play .wmv files in QuickTime and tends to be the best solution available.


----------



## yourmother (Mar 1, 2006)

NOTHING... If you have a mac, you're doomed!!!

naw, seriously, VLC is what I use... works great...

-marky mark sans funky bunch


----------



## mrt_mcfly (Oct 25, 2005)

some wmv files don't play properly on my computer (using VLC)...only audio? any ideas?


----------



## AlephNull (Jan 28, 2005)

mrt_mcfly said:


> some wmv files don't play properly on my computer (using VLC)...only audio? any ideas?


Yah, some newer wmv files use whats called the WMV3 codec. VLC doesnt have a decoder to this, as its never been made publicly available, and hasnt been hacked as of yet. Only solutions from or endorsed by MS (like WMP for Mac and Flip-for-Mac) can decode these files.


----------

